# How often should you take a bird to a vet?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I know my male tiel pumkin was never taken to a vet by my cousin when she had him. My eldest one that is. I am wondering how often should they be taken to vets? 

The good thing is I found out one of our vet's do take birds. But, my mom and gran and I would take them only if they get sick. 

I'm just wondering how often you should take them.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

It's usually a good idea to take them at least once a year for an annual wellness exam. After that, it's fine to bring them when they're sick. At the clinic that I work at, we actually see birds most often when people bring them in for a wing clip.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

For birds that are in good health, my vet says that once every 2 years is OK for a wellness exam.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I never had a need to take any of my birds to the vet unless they are sick. A visit to the vet is a VERY stressful experience, which I personally find unnecessary when the birds are happy and healthy. Everyone has different views on this though.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

same here cheryl thats what my mom thinks i should do take them if there sick


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a wellness guarantee from Ducky's breeder, and I was going to wait until he was year old to take him to the vet, mostly because he was happy and healthy. When he started breaking blood feathers too frequently I went ahead and took him a few months early. Thankfully he's fine, but I usually only take my birds every year or two. Now at least he has a medical record and I can get helped quickly if we do have an emergency.


----------

